# Found a perfect poodle thank you!



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

This forum has been great with so many helpful people! I started out just a few days ago and spent a LOT of time researching and making phone calls.

We are set to get a beautiful little girl from Genteel Standard Poodles in Northern California!

We had been planning to fly there for a 2 week vacation anyway, so instead we are driving across country and back (she will be too big for carry-on), and as a bonus, I get to see a few things as we travel from New York to California. 

Now to plan some dog-friendly overnights for the trip back!

Thanks to all the great advice that led me to a wonderful new family member!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, congratulations! This is so exciting! Which girl are you getting? I see them on their FB page. I didn't realize Genteel was located only a little over an hour from my new home


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

That is so exciting!! Check with La Quintas and Hampton Inns and Best Westerns. Most of them accept dogs and will try to place you on the ground floor near exits if you wish. We usually stay at La Quinta when we have our two with us. They aren't the fanciest hotels, but are usually comfortable and clean Enjoy your new baby and post pictures when you can!!


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks! The breeder will choose the best girl for our lifestyle tomorrow - I lOVE that she knows her girls and wants to match her to our temperament! 
We are excited!


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

janet6567 said:


> That is so exciting!! Check with La Quintas and Hampton Inns and Best Westerns. Most of them accept dogs and will try to place you on the ground floor near exits if you wish. We usually stay at La Quinta when we have our two with us. They aren't the fanciest hotels, but are usually comfortable and clean Enjoy your new baby and post pictures when you can!!


Great to know! We are also trying to find a used pop up camper so that we have a camping option on the way back as well


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

PoodleTail said:


> Thanks! The breeder will choose the best girl for our lifestyle tomorrow - I lOVE that she knows her girls and wants to match her to our temperament!
> We are excited!


Oh, that's perfect  I can't wait to see which one you get. They are all just beautiful.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations on your puppy and what a super way to get her! Enjoy the beautiful trip; consider taking different routes out and back .


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Streetcar said:


> Congratulations on your puppy and what a super way to get her! Enjoy the beautiful trip; consider taking different routes out and back .


Wow, this is super disappointing - turns out we just cannot afford all the hotels/gas/car rental it would take to bring this girl home safely and comfortably across country. I had to let the breeder know. 
Heartbroken (


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PoodleTail said:


> Wow, this is super disappointing - turns out we just cannot afford all the hotels/gas/car rental it would take to bring this girl home safely and comfortably across country. I had to let the breeder know.
> Heartbroken (


Sorry to see that. When it all is aligned right in the stars it will happen.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

How about flying out and driving back? Or flying the puppy to you. Possible?


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

murphys said:


> How about flying out and driving back? Or flying the puppy to you. Possible?


Yeah, we checked out the fly out/ drive back option - renting an rv or camper van was over $3000 one way, CA to NY..and the puppy has to fly as carry on, not cargo...part of the reason of driving back was the breeder did not think she would small enough to go a carry on.
SIGH.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Is the breeder willing to ship the puppy to you? It's several hundred dollars, but better than $3,000.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

PoodleTail, I've no idea whether your breeder would agree to ship her cargo, but a couple airlines have great programs, and you could ship her, then take a staycation for a few weeks to acclimate the puppy before you have to go back to work.

The breeder of my previous dog shipped her to me on an evening non-stop (not direct!! direct means there is a stop), and all went great. Many puppies are shipped and do fine. Summer is a tougher time though to make it work, of course, so I am not sure if that could work out well unless you could get her on a redeye that leaves very late when it's cooler and arrives in the cool of the morning.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

How old would she be when you take her home? I think that folks get away with taking up to maybe 13 pounds as carry on all the time.
And yes, cargo shipping might be around $350 - I have done it several times with no issue at all.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Rookie came from Arizona to Boston and he is a mini. Just so you know it went all ok.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I recently received my toy poodle by air. The breeder shipped him from Texas, and I met the plane in Seattle. yes, there was a hotel stay and ferry fees, but much cheaper than me flying to Texas to get him. The puppy was 9 weeks old and he was carefree and joyful when i got him. Whatever you choose to do, will be the right decision for you, at this time.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

United Airlines has a special Petsafe program for shipping these kids by cargo. I just got my girl from Texas 3 weeks ago. She was shipped on a very early flight and I had her by 1:15 in the afternoon. She arrived happy and bouncing out of her crate. 

They have climate controls on the plane and in the Air Cargo building and special agents to handle the animals. They even had a fenced grassy potty area outside of the United cargo terminal where I could safely let her run a little and potty before our hour drive home.

I would look into this ....it was around $300 for shipping plus the cost of the crate.

Poppy did not seem stressed by this experience either.

Best of luck, Viking Queen


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Almost all the Maltese breeders offer a hand-delivery service where your pup travels with a "nanny" in the cabin of the airplane for very little--somewhere around $300 plus a tip. You should also ask about this. I hope you can make it work!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> How old would she be when you take her home? I think that folks get away with taking up to maybe 13 pounds as carry on all the time.
> And yes, cargo shipping might be around $350 - I have done it several times with no issue at all.


*whispers*On dogjaunt, Mary-Alice describes domestic and international under-the-seat travels with their Cavilier King Charles Spaniel, who is around 20 pounds in her carrier (the carrier adds a few pounds)*. Now, Chloe is an adult dog and well seasoned in travel, of course, so a bit different. But just sayin' on the weight ...


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

PoodleTail said:


> Yeah, we checked out the fly out/ drive back option - renting an rv or camper van was over $3000 one way, CA to NY..and the puppy has to fly as carry on, not cargo...part of the reason of driving back was the breeder did not think she would small enough to go a carry on.
> SIGH.


I don't understand. Why not just use your own car to go get the puppy. Then it is just the price of gas and a couple of nights in a motel. Perhaps you need to give up the idea of a wonderful vacation to get this pup.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Viking Queen said:


> United Airlines has a special Petsafe program for shipping these kids by cargo. I just got my girl from Texas 3 weeks ago. She was shipped on a very early flight and I had her by 1:15 in the afternoon. She arrived happy and bouncing out of her crate.
> 
> They have climate controls on the plane and in the Air Cargo building and special agents to handle the animals. They even had a fenced grassy potty area outside of the United cargo terminal where I could safely let her run a little and potty before our hour drive home.
> 
> ...



I also wanted to add that many years ago my Spoo pup Iris and her brother flew in cabin in the same sherpa bag...that was 22 lbs of 9 wk old poodles in one bag!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

How old is this puppy? My breeder was sending dogs home by plane under the seat at 9 weeks and they were standard poodle puppies. Maybe a touch squishy but certainly worked just fine.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Almost all the Maltese breeders offer a hand-delivery service where your pup travels with a "nanny" in the cabin of the airplane for very little--somewhere around $300 plus a tip. You should also ask about this. I hope you can make it work!



Yes, my breeder has a puppy nanny - she is a stewardess who does it on her days off for around that price, give or take - I guess depending upon how long the flight is. I didn't realize that you should tip though since she sets the price and it is pure profit? How much would you tip? That is probably how we will get Trulee (if this is truly Trulee).


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yes, my breeder has a puppy nanny - she is a stewardess who does it on her days off for around that price, give or take - I guess depending upon how long the flight is. I didn't realize that you should tip though since she sets the price and it is pure profit? How much would you tip? That is probably how we will get Trulee (if this is truly Trulee).


Well, if the cost was $300, I would probably tip $50, maybe $100 for exceptional service. It's still lower than the cost of cargo shipping at that. Such a nice service for breeders to offer


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Well, if the cost was $300, I would probably tip $50, maybe $100 for exceptional service. It's still lower than the cost of cargo shipping at that. Such a nice service for breeders to offer



Just FYI, Timi's cargo shipping was under $300 - but I would gladly pay double for Trulee to be hand carried!


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Well - the breeder did say that for flying she would have to be carry on. Thank you for the ideas, but the whole thing has turned ugly.

Less then 20 hours after I made the deposit, I contacted the breeder and said there was no financial way I could get her back via RV rental (when I said a pop up, there was concern of no air conditioning by the breeder). 

Anyway, she is keeping my $500 deposit, which means I cannot even put another deposit on a closer puppy. I explained that she had my deposit from Sat. night to Sunday afternoon, and that I would like a refund; not like I had kept the puppy from being sold to anyone else.
I would be happy to take the puppy if she would ship it.

Ugh.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

She would be 11 weeks. That was the earliest I could get her as I am still teaching school inNew York.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Is the problem that she would be too big by then to be hand-carried on the plane? So sorry this has been such an ordeal


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks so much - the breeder did not mention this, just that she had to be carry on. Anyway, (see later post) the whole thing has gone sour with her keeping my $500 deposit (that she had for about 15 hours). I would have been happy to pay $300 extra for cargo shipping.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes - that is the problem. I am still teaching and cannot leave NY for a few weeks. And now (see below) she is keeping my $500 deposit that she had for less than a day.

The whole thing is just ugly now.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, this is just wrong - she cannot keep your deposit and refuse to sell you the puppy!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Do you think there's any way you could discuss the options via phone? She seems like she really cares about her dogs, and you obviously care very much because you're planning getting her around your schedule when you'll have the most time to spend with her. I just want this to work for you, if possible!


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

MiniPoo said:


> I don't understand. Why not just use your own car to go get the puppy. Then it is just the price of gas and a couple of nights in a motel. Perhaps you need to give up the idea of a wonderful vacation to get this pup.


It is true - we were going on vacation to California to visit (and stay with) a friend of my husband. We looked closely at the numbers for gas, places to stay on the way out and back - 5 days each way, we are easily looking at $1500 even in our own car. The idea of an RV was to save on places to stay, but that was over $3000 one way rental. 

Just buying the pup at $1800 and getting her the doggie needs was just about tapping our 'extra' funds, so losing a $500 deposit is huge for 2 school teachers. We have not been on a vacation in years.

My husband is allergic, which is why we started this poodle search in the first place; the more I learned about them the more I felt they would be great for us, regardless of allergies.

Anyway, I do appreciate everyone's help. It looks like a pup is just not in the cards for us at this time.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wow, this is just wrong - she cannot keep your deposit and refuse to sell you the puppy!!


I believe she will sell it, but only if I pick it up in person and drive it back in something suitable. And air conditioned. She will not cargo ship. Since we cannot afford to do that, we cannot get the pup. 

If I had made the deposit days before saying we could not get her, and she refused other buyers, I could understand keeping a deposit. This was literally no more than 15 hours.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

She will probably return the deposit at some later date even if she says she won't now.

It is very common for breeder to say deposits are non refundable but that you can apply the deposit to another puppy in a different/later litter. So you need to be careful when giving deposits for this reason.

But if she sells this puppy to someone else, she will probably give you your money back.

By the way, I agree with her about the non conditioned pop-up. I would not want my puppy to get over heated if I were the breeder.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

MiniPoo said:


> She will probably return the deposit at some later date even if she says she won't now.
> 
> It is very common for breeder to say deposits are non refundable but that you can apply the deposit to another puppy in a different/later litter. So you need to be careful when giving deposits for this reason.
> 
> ...


I agree! Yes, she did say I could apply it to a later litter, next year I believe. 
But I hope to just get my deposit back and move on from the whole thing. I should have stuck with looking nearby, but since we were flying out to CA in July it just seemed like it would work out.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Do you think there's any way you could discuss the options via phone? She seems like she really cares about her dogs, and you obviously care very much because you're planning getting her around your schedule when you'll have the most time to spend with her. I just want this to work for you, if possible!


Good idea - I can bring up the shipping idea. Thanks


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodleTail said:


> I believe she will sell it, but only if I pick it up in person and drive it back in something suitable. And air conditioned. She will not cargo ship. Since we cannot afford to do that, we cannot get the pup.
> 
> If I had made the deposit days before saying we could not get her, and she refused other buyers, I could understand keeping a deposit. This was literally no more than 15 hours.



I still don't understand what is to prevent you from picking her up and bringing her as carry-on on the plane. People bring pups that big as carry-on all the time!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Shipping a puppy via cargo in summer in a 5 hour nonstop flight from the west to east coast is doable but a little hard logistically. Some airlines may accept the reservation but refuse to ship if the weather is too hot.

You might have better luck shipping a puppy from anywhere from the midwest on to the east coast. The air time would be shorter.

I am sure you will get your money back. It is just a question of when. I also asked for my deposit back from a breeder with a no refund policy because there was no puppy in the litter of my color choice. Because I had been talking with this breeder for months, we were on friendly terms and she returned the deposit and went on to give me suggestions for other breeders because I did not want to wait for her next litter.

Give this breeder a call as has been suggested.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

She said she could not guarantee that she would make the weight/ size, by 11 weeks . We are still teaching and cannot leave new york yet.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Is there anything in the deposit agreement requiring you to transport the poodle a certain way?


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

WinnieJane said:


> Is there anything in the deposit agreement requiring you to transport the poodle a certain way?


Actually...no, there is not! Last night I looked at Delta shipping (they just renovated their animal shipping experience).

She has reached out to me again, so perhaps we can find a good solution. I'll call Delta today.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am crossing my fingers that you can make this work. Positive thoughts your way.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Shipping the puppy by cargo is a reasonable request, based on common practice reported in this forum. If she did not tell you beforehand that you couldn't (some breeders are clear about that up front) then I'd say she needs to ship or refund your deposit.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

WinnieJane said:


> Shipping the puppy by cargo is a reasonable request, based on common practice reported in this forum.


Even though Maizie was shipped to me by cargo, I would not consider it a reasonable request. Many breeders are not comfortable with it, Maizie's included! She did me a huge favor because I couldn't leave my sick mother at the time, but really wanted Maizie. It was extremely difficult to find a safe flight where Maizie wouldn't be subjected to the heat of the summer. I can definitely see why a breeder would refuse to ship cargo, especially in the summer. I would venture to guess most would allow the owner to fly back with the puppy or use a puppy nanny.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Even though Maizie was shipped to me by cargo, I would not consider it a reasonable request. Many breeders are not comfortable with it, Maizie's included! She did me a huge favor because I couldn't leave my sick mother at the time, but really wanted Maizie. It was extremely difficult to find a safe flight where Maizie wouldn't be subjected to the heat of the summer. I can definitely see why a breeder would refuse to ship cargo, especially in the summer. I would venture to guess most would allow the owner to fly back with the puppy or use a puppy nanny.


I hear you - if I were a breeder , I wouldn't want to ship my dogs either. But legally, it seems like that should be made clear up front, given that many breeders do ship. It is not unreasonable for a buyer to assume that is an option if the seller hasn't said otherwise.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, gotcha, WinnieJane--good point.


----------

